# Netherlands - How long to wait before re-entering on a visitor visa?



## VijiKrish (Mar 10, 2018)

how long do you have to wait before reentering Netherlands on a visitor visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

By visitor visa, do you mean a 90 day tourist visa? Or a long-stay visa for more than 90 days?

And, what visa did you hold before vs. which one now?

Example - if you were on a long-stay visa (say, a year visa) and then you want to return as a tourist for a few weeks, there normally isn't any "waiting period" between the two visas, since one implies residence while the other doesn't.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

The only law that applies is 90 days in 180 days in the Schengen zone as whole and not only in Netherlands.


----------

